# We are Grandparents!



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are now officially proud grandparents!
Our daughter had a beautiful baby girl on the 31st August.
Eva was 8ib 4oz.
Mother and daughter are doing very well!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to one of the most important roles that you can ever have - being a grandparent is a real privilege and you will enjoy it beyond your present beliefs....

We now have 8 and it is still a massive joy to see them make the progress that they invariably do - and for them to say "You are the best Grandad" is somethingthat cannot be equalled.

So welcome to the club, Christmas becomes even more fun from now on.....

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Penquin said:


> Congratulations and welcome to one of the most important roles that you can ever have - being a grandparent is a real privilege and you will enjoy it beyond your present beliefs....
> 
> We now have 8 and it is still a massive joy to see them make the progress that they invariably do - and for them to say "You are the best Grandad" is somethingthat cannot be equalled.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave,your right I cant wait to see them grow up.:grin2:

Not too fast though like my kids did!:frown2:

Were did the time go?:surprise:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Congrats.welcome to the club. enjoy this wonderful experience.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


Beautiful photos 


And how nice to see the comments from Grandads  Did you think you would feel like this before you were granddads? I ask because of our newly married daughter and the possibility of grandchildren. I am looking forward to it but Chris is less than enthusiastic about the idea.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

```

```



jo662 said:


> We are now officially proud grandparents!
> Our daughter had a beautiful baby girl on the 31st August.
> Eva was 8ib 4oz.
> Mother and daughter are doing very well!


Congratulations :grin2:

I joined the club August 17th last year and love being a grandad !


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

patp;
And how nice to see the comments from Grandads :) Did you think you would feel like this before you were granddads? I ask because of our newly married daughter and the possibility of grandchildren. I am looking forward to it but Chris is less than enthusiastic about the idea.[/QUOTE said:


> I had a scare aged in my 40's, which I felt was too young to become grandad and was relieved when it was a false alarm, but no such feelings this time round. The moment I heard I was going to be a grandad, I was quite excited at the prospect, aged 53 this time (a much better age).
> 
> If and when the inevitable happens, Chris will have 9 months of mental preparation and if that is not long enough, once the little person arrives I doubt the enthusiasm will still be missing.
> 
> Ken.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a great job Jo, you can spoil them rotten and let them away with things you wouldn't let your own get away with.

Then you hand them back to their parents to deal with the fallout. :-D

Best bit is when your own kids start to say the things you said to them when dealing with difficult situations, always makes me chuckle.

Terry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Congratulations, Joe, though I think it was Mum who did all the hard work!

Not keen on ankle-biters, meself. Scary things they are. I usually run away.:shock:


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations and be prepared for some exhausting times ahead. We were tasked with looking after a 20 month old tornado last week and it was some of the hardest physical work outs we had for sometime. Very enjoyable though. It's great when mum and dad arrive back home because the kids get passed on and you can have a very early night to recover!
Indeed, where did that time go? Trev


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations. We have been Grandad and Nana for 8 years and have loved it. Seem to have more time, and money, to spoil them than when we were "just" parents. Enjoy.

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations Joe.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Warmest congratulations! 
The rest of your life has just been re-arranged!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words!:grin2:

Exciting times ahead!:grin2:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Congrats . . . Be prepared for extended babysitting &#55357;&#56885;


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> It's a great job Jo, you can spoil them rotten and let them away with things you wouldn't let your own get away with.
> 
> Then you hand them back to their parents to deal with the fallout. :-D
> 
> ...


A friend`s dad once said to me and I quote `I love my grandchildren.I love 
them when they come and see me,and I love them even more when they go home!`>>>


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Many congrats! We had our first Grandaughter last year. Cannot believe how happy she makes me. Have fun.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0007577553274.1735589860036916&type=3&theater


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Congratulations Jo. You'll find they light up your life. 

They also get you through the bad times without even knowing.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope I'm not too late to wish you congrats Jo and wish you many happy grandparenting memories.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Be careful

Our first beautiful grand daughter was born 22 yrs a go 

And now SHE has decided to live with us

No ifs or buts

A favour bestowed

Two others certainly live with us part time

7 others coming up

I think we need to move house with no forwarding address, as soon as possible

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> Hope I'm not too late to wish you congrats Jo and wish you many happy grandparenting memories.


Your never to late!:grin2:

Thank you!:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

i so remember it 

Different for us as her mum was a single parent at uni 

So she lived with us as a baby

And then until she was 5 

And now she's her granddads 

Her mum married , she loves her stepdad 

but she never relinquished her hold on her grandad

They text daily when away 

And now returning to uni to do her Masters in Law

She has announced she's living with us a favour bestowed

So be it 

Sandra


----------

